# Feeding piranha cichlid pellets



## bobz (Mar 9, 2006)

I was just wondering can young Red Bellied Piranha be feed cichlid pellets?

Thanks,

Bobz


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Yes, you most certianly can. As long as they accept them, keep feeding the pellets to them. They are extremely healthy for the piranhas and will really help bring out their red bellies. If my adult piranhas accepted pellets I would be more than happy to keep them a a staple ingredient in their diet.








~Taylor~


----------



## bobz (Mar 9, 2006)

O ok, well i ahvnt got the piranha yet but i think i'm going to get rid of my cichlids for some P's, check the thread out on the piranha discusiion page.

Bobz


----------



## MERCILE$415 (May 18, 2006)

im sure glad my p's love pellets i feed them fast color enhancers,chiclid gold and chiclid staple..


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow, out of nowhere today I just threw 3 Hikari Cichlid Gold pellets in my sanchezi tank, and Spike ate them! All 3! He didn't spit them out or make a mess or anything. I'm going to keep feeding them to him as long as he will accept them. I have to be honest I was really shocked. I don't think it's common for a piranha this large (7") to eat pellets.... Needless to say I'm really happy about this.
~Taylor~


----------



## BHTHOMAS83 (Apr 27, 2006)

PART OF MY RBP DIET IS CICHLID PELLETS I GOT THEM WHEN THEY WERE ABOUT DIME SIZE AND AND THEY ARE ABOUT 1.5" TO 2" AND STILL LOVE THEM STARTING TO SHOW RED ON BELLIES ALREADY.


----------



## OneEyedPiranhaGuy (Sep 30, 2005)

I had 6 RBPs, now down to 4. They're about 8-9" now and I got them when they were .5" about 1.5 years ago. I started feeding them Hikari Gold Chiclid floating pellets since I got them and they LOVE them.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...7&#entry1246607


----------



## bobz (Mar 9, 2006)

I am getting 5 baby RBP's on friday so should i include pellets in their diet?

I was thiking of this for their diet:

*Flake
Pellets
Bloodworm
Small chunks of prawns*

Does this sound good?

Bobz


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

bobz said:


> I am getting 5 baby RBP's on friday so should i include pellets in their diet?
> 
> I was thiking of this for their diet:
> 
> ...


That sounds great bobz!


----------



## bobz (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks for the input


----------



## OneEyedPiranhaGuy (Sep 30, 2005)

Just remember, if you want to get piranhas to eat a certain food, the best way to do it is to start feeding it to them when they're as small as possible.


----------



## bobz (Mar 9, 2006)

Ye they are pretty small,

Check out my post in the general piranha forum for info,

Bobz


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

bobz said:


> I am getting 5 baby RBP's on friday so should i include pellets in their diet?
> 
> I was thiking of this for their diet:
> 
> ...


I think you should add some fish (whole fish or fillet) into their diet, it's their main food source in the wild


----------



## bobz (Mar 9, 2006)

Ah i will have to pic up some white fish fillets. Can they be frozen and cut into small chunks cut off when they are needed?

Bobz


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

bobz said:


> Ah i will have to pic up some white fish fillets. Can they be frozen and cut into small chunks cut off when they are needed?
> 
> Bobz


Absolutely! You can even thaw some extra out and store the excess in the refridgerator for a few days. I wouldn't keep it in the fridge any more than 3 days though. You will get used to the whole method once you learn how much your fish eat, which will increase more and more as they grow anyway.








~Taylor~


----------



## bobz (Mar 9, 2006)

Sounds good, at the moment i have cichlid pellets, cichlid high protein pellets, flake and bloodworm. As they get a bit bigger i think i will start feeding the white fish fillets.

Thanks for the info,

Bobz


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

bobz said:


> Sounds good, at the moment i have cichlid pellets, cichlid high protein pellets, flake and bloodworm. As they get a bit bigger i think i will start feeding the white fish fillets.
> 
> Thanks for the info,
> 
> Bobz


why wait?


----------



## bobz (Mar 9, 2006)

Well i get these P's on friday and i have been told they are really tiny, so i thought they may not be able to handle fish at that size (supposodly not much larger than 1cm!)

Bobz


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

bobz said:


> Well i get these P's on friday and i have been told they are really tiny, so i thought they may not be able to handle fish at that size (supposodly not much larger than 1cm!)
> 
> Bobz


actually at that size they are very cannibalistic, so they can make a little brother or sister disappear completely without a trace. So don't worry, they will know their way with small whole fish (e.g. smelt ) or fish fillet.


----------



## bobz (Mar 9, 2006)

O ok









I have some frozen peeled prawns and i think i will give that a try.

Bobz


----------

